# Protected shows from Tivo to Mac?



## bpl323 (Oct 4, 2009)

Any chance there is an easy way to get "protected" shows from my Tivo to my Mac so that I can watching some baseball games on the train?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Easy way - connect a capture card to your Mac and hook it to your TiVo.

"Save to VCR" on TiVo, hit record on Mac. Done.


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

Or you could get a sling box (If the train offers internet) and just stream it to your laptop or smart phone.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Train doesn't have to offer internet - slingplayer can stream over 3G on most smartphones and laptops... Just make sure you've got an unlimited data plan.


----------

